# Got my AMH results back today...too high???



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all

Have first app next week to egg share so to save time i have got all my bloods/STI's/scans etc done already. Got my last test result back today. The results say my amh is 30.5!

Can anyone tell me if 30.5 is OK? I am 25 & looking to egg share as a donor.  I know my amh should be over 12 at least to egg share but this seems very high or is it still OK?

any advice would be much appreciated thanks!

xXx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Your results are nothing to worry about and what would prob be expected of someone your age. See link below.

http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

Pigloo x


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for that link pigloo and taking the time to reply. 

You have put my mind at rest!

Snowwhite44 xxxxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi p thats an interesting site - haven't come across it b4.

snow white u will be absolutely fine im sure with such a good amh good luck when are you looking to start xx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi nat hoping to start Apr/May got app next week to i am hoping if we are excepted they will start us real soon due to the fact i have had all my tests done already.

Where are you planning on egg sharing?

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there isnt just one scale but i wouldn t worry too much about a high results, just means less drugs will be needed to stimmulate your ovaries.

sometimes a high level can indicate PCO/PCOS but you have had a lap so they would have seen this!

good luck with your egg sharing cycle


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Kara

Less drugs makes more sense i guess.

When i had my Lap & Dye the con said he seen i had just released 1 egg from my left ovary that day! Whats the chances of that? So like you advised i dont think i have PCOS.

thanks again.

xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Snowwhite - Did you have your FSH tested? Good luck with your tx, Just to let you know my FSH was 5.7, my AMH 15.9 and I got 16 eggs.

P x


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes my FSH was 2.3 so i am hoping this is good. 

16 eggs thats a great result for you! That must give you confidence when going for your next treatment. I hope its another BFP for you!

xxx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

All sounds great to me hun.  

Yes we are hoping second time lucky for us, we are moving clinics as i was egg sharing last time at LWC Darlington but we are going to use up our free NHS goes at Gateshead. I was on Gonal F first time around but will be on Menopur next time so hope I have a good response on that.

xx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am sure it will be 2nd time lucky for you. We live in Glasgow but plan on travelling to crm london for treatment mainly due to cost as up here its still well over £1000 to egg share. even with flights to london it still works out cheaper. Plus we are hoping to make a little holiday out of the trips up and down lol

xxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

sounds great hope u get started soon

ive just started tx a few days ago am at lwc darlinton the same as pig

my levels are much lower than yours so it is border line weather or not i will eggshare but my consultant said that the figures are only one part of the picture and my age is good my ovaries are good and ive had a + ivf so its worth a try as you need to get at least 8 eggs ( im sure you will get about 20   )

my amh is 8 ( they don't usually take you on for egg share if it below 12) but they took me on so fingers crossed my body doesn't let me down
my fsh is 8 -

2 years ago my fsh was 6.9 and i got 9 eggs using menopur, from what ive read i it seems people do get slightly more eggs with gonel f so im praying i do if not ill have a privite tx and keep what i get myself 

so hope u get started soon

nat


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Nat

I am glad they have decided to give your little eggies a chance even with the hormone results you never know this could be the one for you!!!

I hope you are right with the 20 eggs LOL 

keep me posted on your tx hope its BFP BFP BFP!!!

xxx


----------

